# Problems With Tweetdeck On 5.7.893?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Is anyone else having problems with tweetdeck on 5.*7*.893 leak? I get constant force closes from tweetdeck now. I've used DroidJunks Deodexer & Power mods, as well as heavily debloated ( http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5385-bionic-apk-list/ ). I've never had a problem with tweetdeck the same deodex, mods & debloat with 5.*5*.893. I'm just wondering if this is a 5.7 thing, or if something went wrong with my installs/mods.


----------

